# NYS PE Application --How long should I expect to wait to hear if I have been accepted to take the exam?



## kjeng963 (Apr 29, 2010)

I sent my application out at the end of March. I called last week to make sure they have everything they need (I was worried about one of my endorsers returning in time for the deadline) and they said they have all necessary forms.

I am wondering for those who have already received confirmation that they can take the October PE, how long elapsed between your application being submitted and receiving notice?

Thanks!


----------



## John_NY (Apr 29, 2010)

I can't answer your question directly.

I send my app in for Mid October and heard from NY state in Jan (maybe Feb). This was for the April test.


----------



## Jambruins (Apr 30, 2010)

I sent mine in late October and heard back in mid January.


----------



## ksk1912 (Aug 23, 2012)

I completed my application in late July and heard back in August 15 (Isn't that crazy)


----------



## chiko (Aug 27, 2012)

My application was approved in about six months.


----------



## kmjones29 (Oct 17, 2012)

I submitted mine like 2 days before it was due in NY, and I received the letter 2 weeks later, so it took them about 10 days.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 18, 2012)

I took the exam in Vermont, and there were several people there from NY. That board is notoriously slow. I applied by comity here and it took them 9 months to turn it around.


----------

